

Show HN: EmailDigest.me take control of your email notifications - dools
http://emaildigest.me/

======
sorbus
Sounds great! Not something I would use (I don't get enough emails for it to
be worth it), but still like a useful service for people who do, or who set up
a filter to catch low-priority emails (mailing lists and whatnot) so that they
don't have to comb through each of them.

However, some questions and feedback:

\- You don't have an example of what the digest looks like - what does it
reduce messages into? I thought that one of the things in the sidebar might
have been a link to a page with more details, but nope.

\- Why only gmail? Shouldn't it work with any service that allows forwarding
of messages? Or do other email providers have their own verification step that
you haven't added support for yet?

~~~
dools
Hey, glad you like it! I mostly just want to use it for things like
newsletters or Twitter follows ...

 _"- Under Chrome 12, the text in the sidebar changes my cursor to indicate
that it's a link or otherwise clickable, but clicking it does nothing. The
only places where you use cursor:pointer are in skin_mockup.css, so that might
be the culprit."_

This was actually a problem in all browsers - sorted now.

 _"- You don't have an example of what the digest looks like - what does it
reduce messages into? I thought that one of the things in the sidebar might
have been a link to a page with more details, but nope."_

Here you go: <http://emaildigest.me/sample_digest.png> I've also added that
sample in a link at the top of the page.

 _"- Why only gmail? Shouldn't it work with any service that allows forwarding
of messages? Or do other email providers have their own verification step that
you haven't added support for yet?"_

I just haven't tested it with anything other than gmail. For all I know it'll
"just work". I do know that, where I have my email forwarded from, say,
iain@workingsoftware.com.au to iaindooley@gmail.com from my mail server, the
"from" address isn't being processed correctly (that's on my to do list).

I don't know enough about the email RFC to know if what I've written is going
to work across the board.

------
dools
I put this up a couple of weeks ago as WeeklyDigest.me[1] and had a bunch of
people "sign up" and give me suggestions on how to make it useful. Hopefully,
it is!

[1]<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2811970>

